# Lowering and Tune



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I was wondering if you'd benefit at all re data logging the trifecta tune after coilovers/lowering springs are installed for the decrease in drag.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Sanjay Collins said:


> I was wondering if you'd benefit at all re data logging the trifecta tune after coilovers/lowering springs are installed for the decrease in drag.


Tuning your car only changes how the engine and transmission behaves at each given RPM, changing your car's aerodynamics/drag only changes how small/large the force is that pushes against the engine/car. They're two completely different things with absolutely no tangencies whatsoever.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Cruze owners must be the nicest people in the world. Any other car forum I've been on this question would of had 10 pages of flaming and ridiculing the op.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> Cruze owners must be the nicest people in the world. Any other car forum I've been on this question would of had 10 pages of flaming and ridiculing the op.


Hey, are you from Olathe or Holathe, Kansas ?
Just curious.
I live in Olathe.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Silver LT RS said:


> Hey, are you from Olathe or Holathe, Kansas ?
> Just curious.
> I live in Olathe.


I'm in Olathe. Depending your age you might remember me if you used to race around. Pm me


----------

